# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  BrainfIn - an interpreter for a minimalist programming language

## Peter Swinkels

Attached to this thread is an interpreter for a minimalist programming language called Brain***** designed by Urban Müller. It only has eight different commands. The interpreter I made for it can load and execute files containing source code for the language.

Wikipedia has more information, but due to the language's somewhat offensive name part of the url is censored by this forum so I can't post a direct link. Just search for "Urban Müller" and you should be able to find it.

Notes:
-The code for a "Hello World!" program is included in the attatched .zip file as "./brainfin/hello.txt".
-I compiled and tested the code using g++ in Ubuntu Linux.
-I'm fairly new to C++, so if any one has suggestions on how to improve the code...

VB6 version: http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...mming-language
VB.net version: http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...mming-language

----------

